# Bale fire



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Not sure what happened here,but I presume it's cornstalk bales.Its about 30 miles from me.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yikes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow....that's one of those deals where you just have to let it burn....nothing anyone can do to put it out....water is useless when the fuel is rolling.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Had some kids running around burning bales at night a few years ago. They were caught in the act one night, never prosecuted. "They didn't know they belonged to someone" Feel bad for the guy watching his feed waste away and nothing he can do about it.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's not the fog you were talking about in chat was it? Sad to see that.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

paoutdoorsman said:


> That's not the fog you were talking about in chat was it? Sad to see that.


nope.
I was a mile from it and seen the white smoke over the hill but figured someone was burning some grass or something being it was a white smoke and not black.I do know the guy and have sold him hay a few yrs ago.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yep watching one's rd bales burn is a very hopeless feeling BTDT. Several yrs back I lost 50 bales to a trash fire that wandered away from trash. I now have all my rd bales that are in storage INSURED. Very cheap cost for peace of mind especially when my neighbors right next door are setting off fireworks on Holidays.


----------

